# Other 1911's



## MetalMan52 (Dec 15, 2007)

Are there any others here interested in the Sistema's /D.G.F.M's or Ballester's? I happen to like them both. I only have a couple of each and really like the Ballesters. I'm not a fan of the grip safety so the ballester or Star B works really well for me. It's REALLY hard to turn up much info on these South American pistols. I've tried mailing Alex about his "Military pistols of South America" and it came back as undeliveralbe.
Any others?
Pat


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I can't sday I know anything about them. I am curious now...what are the specs on tem?:smt1099


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

i am not interested in either but I own, shoot, and respect both pistols. These are mine after upgrades. Regards, Richard


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Man them are nice for sure Richard. Always enjoy seeing them.


----------

